# Can you still Ride and Lunge with a Foal at foot?



## Eclipse295 (Nov 30, 2010)

Okay, My mare is apparently pregnant due in March/April. I show 4-H and random local shows(local pleasure and speed shows) The first show I would Normally go to is on April 28th. Obviously I am now skipping that show. 
The one that I really had my heart set on showing is the State Qualifier in June, I believe it is on the 28th. Then if I qualified for state, the Michigan State Horse Show in August. And then the county fair in Sept. I would mainly ride in the pasture at home, so baby could fallow momma around or at least be within sight(ride in the adjacent pasture) and train there. But would it be safe to ride and lunge in the same pasture as baby?(for the first month or so) And for the shows I would only be showing the baby in the last one in Sept in a foal and yearling halter class. Baby would just ride along and be a spectator with mama. 

Would this be a good idea? or even safe?


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

I think you have to wait around 3 months until you can ride the mare when she has the baby.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

You can certainly do quite a lot of work with baby running alongside, I was working both Bert and Destiny this year with their babies along for the fun.

Round penning at a walk seemed to work well for everyone, but I kept the sessions short, walking in hand out and about is great for both mum and especially for the foal to learn things. I did try lunging, but I quickly found that was a bad idea, OK when everyone is going in the right direction, but very easily goes very very wrong

I found the best thing when lunging or working in the round pen was to have a pen made next to the pen so I could keep the colts in a pen close by, but could work momma to the level she needed without having to worry about the foal, and they get used to being separate but in sight of each other for a short time every day.

I believe that if it was an easy birth and the mare is well you can start riding again at 1 month, but I usually leave mine a bit longer.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I usually wait a few weeks but that is with mares that were rode & kept in shape throughout the pregnancy. I ride mine throughout until they get close & too big/grumpy, but at that point bareback is the only option and it's like doing the splits to ride them lol! If she's had a substantial amount of time off, I'd wait a bit longer. 

I don't lunge mine (any of them really once they are broke) but I'd think having the mare on a line and the foal running loose could potentially be dangerous. I ride mine in the indoor at first with the foal along side. When riding the mare, keep in mind how much the foal can do as much or more so than the mare. Once they are halter broke and leading well, I pony them along side the dam all over the property. Closer to weaning time, the little one gets to hang out with a trusted older mare while I take mom away for a ride.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Because the foal couldn't get the exercise it needed we'd ride the mare at a dawdly walk so the foal could run and do as foals do. When the foal was running out of steam we'd head back. It got used to seeing things it didn't in a stall.


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

I would not lunge with a line (dont want baby getting tangled), but free lunge w/j should be fine.
Gentle riding in the pasture with baby is fine, too, as long as sessions are not overly long or fast. I don't think you need to wait 3 months to get on your mare, but I would think easy bareback walk/jog would be best in the beginning.


----------



## Eclipse295 (Nov 30, 2010)

Yay! I can still ride!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

